# what is Clen, Winny, and T3?



## bookstar (Oct 14, 2004)

Hello,
I am wondering what T3, Clen, and Winny are and where I can purchase them? 
1. Are they for fat loss?
2. How much of each do we take and at what times?
3. Where do we purchase them?
4. Are any of them illegal?
5. Are they just as effective as Effedrine and how are they different?
6. Do you combine any of them with caffeine and asperine?

Thank you for your time ;-)


----------



## redspy (Oct 14, 2004)

Before you consider purchasing any of these drugs you really need to do a lot more research.  If you're asking these basic questions it's obvious you're not ready to take any of them.  I'm not trying to be a dick, just thinking of your safety.


----------



## Du (Oct 14, 2004)

redspy said:
			
		

> Before you consider purchasing any of these drugs you really need to do a lot more research. If you're asking these basic questions it's obvious you're not ready to take any of them. I'm not trying to be a dick, just thinking of your safety.


I was, as Im sure many others were, thinking the same thing. However, we lack your eloquent style. 

Well said, Red.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 14, 2004)

*I understand*

O.k guys, I understand and appreciate it   
So, where can I go (on the web) to learn about them?


----------



## Rauschgift (Oct 15, 2004)

Clen = Clenbuterol:A banned bronchodilator in the U.S. it was used for asthma
Winny = Winstrol (Stanozolol): This is a steroid which is illegal... If you want more info do a web search.
T3 = Cytomel:[STAY AWAY FROM IT JUST WORKOUT AND DIET CORRECTLY] Cytomel is not an anabolic/androgenic steroid but a thyroid hor*mone. As a substance it contains synthetically manufactured liothyronine sodium which resembles the natural thyroid hormone tricodide-thyronine (L-T3). The thyroid of a healthy person usually produces two hormones, the better known L-thyroxine (L-T4) and the aforementioned L-trilodine~thyronine (L-T3). Since Cytomel is the synthetic equivalent of the latter hormone, it causes the same processes in the body as if the thyroid were to produce more of the hormone.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks so much for the info Rauschgift! very helpful!!!
Do you think I should just stick with the Ephedrine, Caffeine, Asperine stack instead of incorporating Clen or anything else?
Would Clen be more effective instead of Ephedrine?


----------



## Du (Oct 15, 2004)

I would stick with ECA & proper diet to start. After a lot of research, maybe move on up to clen. 

ECA, clen, and T3 could have tough side effects, including bad anxiety attacks, for those who are prone and dont know what theyre doing. 

I recommend just ECA for now. 


Personally, I run ECA for 2weeks, clen for 2, eca for 2, clen for two, etc. Thats something to look into down the line.


----------



## redspy (Oct 15, 2004)

These might help:-

*Clen FAQ:* - http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/showthread.php?t=210446&highlight=clenbuterol

*Winny Profile:* - http://www.musclesci.com/forum/showthread.php?t=230


----------



## Rauschgift (Oct 15, 2004)

bookstar said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the info Rauschgift! very helpful!!!
> Do you think I should just stick with the Ephedrine, Caffeine, Asperine stack instead of incorporating Clen or anything else?
> Would Clen be more effective instead of Ephedrine?



If I were you I would stay away from all of it unless you have a headache then the asperine is fine. Read the nutrition section to find info on how to diet properly. Believe me when I tell that if you eat right and workout you will see the results you want. It will take time but just stick with it.


----------



## bookstar (Oct 15, 2004)

I have caffeine pills I bought at Walmart called Jet-alert. It contains 90 pills at 200mg each pill.  They also sell viverin. They sell both brands cheaper then the caffeine being sold on bulknutrition.com. Are the brands I bought at wal-mart just as good as what is sold on bulknutrition.com?


----------



## Tha Don (Oct 15, 2004)

caffeine is caffeine

just because 1 is bought at the supermarket and 1 is bought on the net it makes absolutley no difference, 1 is not super caffeine and the other rubbish caffeine, they will do exactly the same thing


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Personally, I run ECA for 2weeks, clen for 2, eca for 2, clen for two, etc. Thats something to look into down the line.


Unfortunately, this doesn't seem to work for me. 2 weeks off of clen and I still have a tolerance. It doesn't work as well as it did the first time.


----------



## Du (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey here is a question for all you smart guys-

How much taurine would you recommend supplementing with while on clen? For the example, say I dose 100mcg/ED. 

Thanks.


----------



## redspy (Oct 15, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey here is a question for all you smart guys-
> 
> How much taurine would you recommend supplementing with while on clen? For the example, say I dose 100mcg/ED.
> 
> Thanks.


Not that I fall into the smart guy category but I usually take 3-5g ED and additional potassium.  Without those two supplements I get major back cramps.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 15, 2004)

7-10 grams of taurine thoughout the day. I wish 100 mcg was worth doing. I think I'm going up to 225 mcg tommorrow. How much potassium most K pills only have a tiny amount. Much better to eat a banana or potatoe skins.


----------



## Du (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks guys. I checked out potassium tabs at the local GNC, just to get a feel for amount Ill need. Each pill only had 2% of the necessary daily intake. And Id assume Id need more than the recommended daily amount. 

You guys use bulk taurine? Or in tabs? 

Im looking at using bulk, but curious as to how it would taste with juice, etc.


----------

